# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Ekziston mundesia per zgjatjen e njeriut permes operacioneve ose marrjes se pilulave?

## elvi xibraku

Pershendetje te nderuar forumiste! E hapa kete teme sepse degjova ne radio qe ne Kine gjendet nje mjek, i cili ka bere rreth 5000 operacione per zgjatjen e njerezve te ndryshem nga mosha 20-50 vjec. Une personalisht kam pare kete mjek dhe pacientet e tij pas operacionit, ne Discavery channel kohe me pare,por nuk munda te mar dot emrin e tij...Me duket se quhej Bai Helou (por fatkeqesisht nuk di ta shkruaj ne kinezce) Do ju lutesha nese dikush e di emrin e tij, te ma tregonte,sepse do me benit nje nder shume te madh..Jam gati te nisem qe neser per kete ne Kine! Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## PINK

si i zgjaste ai kinezi ato kshu ? wow. hmm interesante. LoL

----------


## illyrian rex

> Pershendetje te nderuar forumiste! E hapa kete teme sepse degjova ne radio qe ne Kine gjendet nje mjek, i cili ka bere rreth 5000 operacione per zgjatjen e njerezve te ndryshem nga mosha 20-50 vjec. Une personalisht kam pare kete mjek dhe pacientet e tij pas operacionit, ne Discavery channel kohe me pare,por nuk munda te mar dot emrin e tij...Me duket se quhej Bai Helou (por fatkeqesisht nuk di ta shkruaj ne kinezce) Do ju lutesha nese dikush e di emrin e tij, te ma tregonte,sepse do me benit nje nder shume te madh..Jam gati te nisem qe neser per kete ne Kine! Gjithe te mirat!


Per cilen pjese te trupit je me shume i interesuar?

----------


## angel-anna

sot e lexova ne gazet do te shoh serish nese ishte emri i tij ne te

----------


## MARGUS

Un pash ne tv  nje femer  e njohur  nga mizika apo filmi nuk me kujtohet   kishte  ber nje operacion te njejt  ,kishte shtuar gjatesin per 5cm  , me  duket se i kishin shtuar gjatesin e kembeve.

----------


## FierAkja143

Ca nuk ben njeriu nga halli! Zoti ashtu si ka bere njerez te gjat ka bere dhe te shkurter.  Te gjatit me te gjatit & te shkrurtrit me te shkurtrit  :perqeshje:  ka plot njerez ne pazar pse duhet te konsideroni procedura kaq ekstreme?

Megjithate ,po eshte e mundeshme.  Nuk besoj se eshte vetem 1 doktore ne Kine qe e ben kete operacion.  Eshte dicka qe ndodh shpesh.  Zgjatja behet posht gjurit (si quhet ajo pjesa e kembes qe kemi ne femrat te bukur se spo me kujtohet lol).  Eshte procedure e gjat dhe e shtrenjt $$$.  Gjithashtu duhet tu thuash njerezve qe ke vajtur 1 vit me pushime sepse do duhen hsume muaj qe te jesh ne gjendje te hecesh.

Elvi xhibraku perserit pas meje..."I like myself" lol dhe leri budalliqet.



ps. Pasi te shikosh ti se si kryet kjo procedure hajd me cpo mua hunden po vazhdove ta konsiderosh.  :perqeshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

..........................

----------


## FierAkja143

Besoj se ky link do tu pergjigjet disa nga pyetjeve te tua.  Nese nuk flet/lexon anglisht me thuaj ta perkthej (une ose dikush tjeter)

http://74.125.45.132/search?q=cache:...&ct=clnk&gl=us

----------


## the admiral

> .Me duket se quhej Bai Helou (por fatkeqesisht nuk di ta shkruaj ne kinezce) Do ju lutesha nese dikush e di emrin e tij, te ma tregonte,sepse do me benit nje nder shume te madh..Jam gati te nisem qe neser per kete ne Kine! Gjithe te mirat!


nuk ke nevoje te dish te shkruash kinezce. te gjithe emrat kineze shkruhen edhe me shkronja latine.
sdq doktori quhet Bai Helong.
e di se cila eshte metoda?
thyen kockat e kembes poshte gjurit (tibia dhe fibula). fute nje shufer tutor prej titani. dhe pas nje jave kockat rigjenerohen tutori zgjatet...

kaq ne hall qenke???

----------


## Ksanthi

E kam ndjekur kete gje ne nje emision.por duhet ndonje vit e ca qe te  mos kesh me probleme.

----------


## the admiral

> E kam ndjekur kete gje ne nje emision.por duhet ndonje vit e ca qe te  mos kesh me probleme.


ma merr mendja.
marrezi me duket...
per fat te mire nuk kam aspak nevoje te zgjatem me...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Egziston egziston me ane te pilulave,psh..viagra.

----------


## the admiral

> Egziston egziston me ane te pilulave,psh..viagra.


po ketu thuhet "njeriu". pra femra e meshkuj.
çfare efekti do i bente vjagra femrave?
i zgjate floket e thonjte?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> po ketu thuhet "njeriu". pra femra e meshkuj.
> çfare efekti do i bente vjagra femrave?
> i zgjate floket e thonjte? :)


Eshte pravuar.Simbas disa shkencetareve amerikan,po te marresh viagren zgjatesh.Kjo vlen siper messhkuj dhe per femra.

Vetem se nuk duhet gelltitur,duhet qe te mbeti ne gryke.Keshtu qafa behet dru e ngrire.....e si pasoj njeriu zgjatet...(pak po zgjatet)

----------


## the admiral

> Eshte pravuar.Simbas disa shkencetareve amerikan,po te marresh viagren zgjatesh.Kjo vlen siper messhkuj dhe per femra.
> 
> Vetem se nuk duhet gelltitur,duhet qe te mbeti ne gryke.Keshtu qafa behet dru e ngrire.....e si pasoj njeriu zgjatet...(pak po zgjatet)


po, por dikur ulet dhe kthehet normal. qafa  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> po, por dikur ulet dhe kthehet normal. qafa :)


Po eshte zgjatje pa afat kohe te caktuar..varet se sa ngel viagra ne fyt...
Pastaj ne qofte se personi kerkon te ri i gjate,mund te mari viagren çdo 1 ore..(gjithmon mbas buke).

----------


## Endless

Booo, sa lexova titullin, sikur ta dija qe kjo teme do kthehesh ne teme perverse! lol


Fjala ''zgjatje'' e ka peshen me te madhe.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Po eshte zgjatje pa afat kohe te caktuar..varet se sa ngel viagra ne fyt...
> Pastaj ne qofte se personi kerkon te ri i gjate,mund te mari viagren çdo 1 ore..(gjithmon mbas buke).





> Eshte pravuar.Simbas disa shkencetareve amerikan,po te marresh viagren zgjatesh.Kjo vlen siper messhkuj dhe per femra.
> 
> Vetem se nuk duhet gelltitur,duhet qe te mbeti ne gryke.Keshtu qafa behet dru e ngrire.....e si pasoj njeriu zgjatet...(pak po zgjatet)





> Egziston egziston me ane te pilulave,psh..viagra.


Kur tall leshte dhe ti qe te ka mbire sqetulla poshte hundes mos ngelte me njeri.Ik o bumbrecka tallu me ndonje teme allahu lere boten se ka hall.Paske lexuar ti per viagren ? Cne qe tu desh viagra ?

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Kur tall leshte dhe ti qe te ka mbire sqetulla poshte hundes mos ngelte me njeri.Ik o bumbrecka tallu me ndonje teme allahu lere boten se ka hall.Paske lexuar ti per viagren ? Cne qe tu desh viagra ?


A ti nuk paske piken e respektit.....
Te tjeret jane ne greve,e ti ben keto komente.
Turp te kesh!Shkruan dhe emrin e Allahut,me shkronje te vogel shtypi.

----------


## busavata

haa haaa mire e ka Serafimi se viagra ka shum lidhje me zgjatjen... :ngerdheshje: 

Serafim pershendetje

----------

